# Online shopping from Mexico



## cheri7

Hello, I live in the Chapala/Ajijic area, and I am wondering if any of you order products online. I tried a few products on Amazon, but they say they don't ship those products here. Any advice would be appreciated. Where do you order from that will ship to this area?


----------



## circle110

This answer may not help you but it's what I, and several others, do.
I have the products shipped to a US address (in my case, my brother's house in San Antonio) and I pick up the stuff when we go to visit, which is a couple of times per year. If it's something that can't wait or is too much trouble to haul down here, I just bite the bullet and buy it here in Mexico.


----------



## cheri7

Thanks very much for your response. I was hoping to avoid having to ship the item twice. I know that they have products here, and I would actually prefer to buy here, but finding the things with my limited Spanish is a challenge. I am learning though... 

I will have to ship the items to family in the States and then have them ship them here if there is no other alternative...


----------



## RVGRINGO

Depending upon the items you wish, you can order from Amazon in the UK and they will ship to your Mexican address. In either case, the shipping and customs may equal, or exceed, the value of the goods, so be prepared for that.
Having said that, most everything other than English reading material, can be found here in Mexico, if you just keep looking. It is a good excuse to practice your spanish. Of course, you can always use Google Translate to make a list of the things you want & carry it with you.
Have fun.


----------



## cheri7

Thanks for the advice RV ******... I will continue to search for things here and see what I can find. It's good to know that Amazon UK will ship here if push comes to shove...


----------



## RVGRINGO

They will, and I have done it for books. Be aware that electrical things are 220V and sizes of clothing may not be the same, etc.


----------



## cheri7

Okay, I will remember that. Thanks again!


----------



## sparks

Might try Mercado Libre for online shopping in Mexico

MercadoLibre México - Donde comprar y vender de todo.


----------



## RVGRINGO

Good thought, Sparks!


----------



## cheri7

Thanks Sparks! Checking into that right now!


----------

